# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Medical Abortion And Mtp Kit

## Jaunaadams

Medical abortion is the most commonly used method of terminating a pregnancy. This method involves using a medication called mifepristone and another drug called misoprostol this combination of both pills is known as an MTP kit to induce an abortion. The use of medical abortion kits is growing in popularity because it allows women to take control over their reproductive health by deciding what method they want to use for early termination of pregnancy.

----------

